# MacDonald's Plas Talgarth Resort, Wales



## Laurie (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone have experience staying there? I'm considering it primarily for access to Snowdonia National Park..

One of our moderators in the days of yore owned there and commented from time to time, but it's been awhile.


----------

